# Mangrove Jack's M84 Bohemian Lager



## SixStar (26/2/17)

Don't be afraid to try this yeast. Just tasted the Pilsner that I made with it and it's awesome!


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/17)

I honestly believe that if a company like MJ had introduced a similar range of dry yeasts back in the days when the choices (if you could even get them) were US-05, S04, Notto, Windsor, S-189, S23, W34/70, and the gold stuff under the tin lid, then the likes of Wyeast and Whitelabs would have had a real uphill battle.

Looking forward to new releases.


----------

